# My first 1/4 mile run in my SpecV



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I ran a 15.04, I know I can do way better..... I always spin the wheels way too much ;( hopefully the download works for you, I know when i use my download accelerator program it works for me, but when it is off it doesn't work, all I get is a quicktime sign.... 

http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civicsi.mov

if it doesn't work and any of you know how I can fix it, please let me know


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

> Modsainted Engine Cover, Painted interior, Kenwood DVD Player, JL Audio 500/1 Mono block, 10" Infinity Kappa Perfect VQ, AC Reverse Indiglo guages, white Heater/AC Faceplate, Ground Control coil overs, Carbon Fiber Altezza tail lights, SE-R/SpecV license plates


with these mods you should be running 9's


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey you live in point mugu?

i live in oxnard, i have 2 good friends that live in mugu
max w/ r34 skyline and frank w/ white 300zx

pm me theres quite a few guys w/ nissans out here so we set up a lil meet


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

15.04 is good... You must have 100 extra lbs. in that car.

What's your 60' and trap speed?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

15.04 is nice...im hoping to get 14s in mine


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *15.04 is nice...im hoping to get 14s in mine *


Me too  

Cornut......I bet if you take some of that stuff out you'll be in the 14's . 

What were your 60'. 1/8, and trap speed?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sorry that was a joke. In all honesty those times are pretty good for bolt-ons. What were your 60ft times, and at what speed. If that was your first time at the track then hats off to you, those are great numbers and they will only get lower with practice.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

my best 60' is a 2.7, and my best 1/8 is a 10.0


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Pretty much your car is a dog off the line but then you catch up. You really need to work on the launch. With only an intake and short shifter in my sentra I was pulling 2.2's and 10.1 1/8, that's on high a 15.7 1/4


----------



## texasman80 (May 19, 2003)

hey people i cant view the file, what are u guys playing it with?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I played it with gmplayer in redhat 9, but you need quicktime to play it in windows


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah i know i cant launch.... im not much of a racer.... I get way too much wheel spin/hop... I know MMs would help a lot, and new tires....but ive seen other spec's w/o MMs and tires do better than me  u can all say it, it wont hurt my feelings... I know i suck at racing  if i were against a more comparable car instead of oh say... a civic... and it were a drivers race I would lose almost every time until I get the hang of it......


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

ive tried launching at 3 and feather... but i end up spinning the tires... i tried taking off at like 1500 and i bog down the engine  i can't quite get it right


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

dude, 2000-2500, or you just gotta judge by the track, some are sticky some are slick, and dont race with an entertainment system, you risk damaging the system and you arnt gonna beat anyone. oh, and tires are very important in racing!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

lol, i took my system out  well the speaker box anyway, jack, spare tire etc.... screen and what not stayed. and also, i know what to do for the most part to race.... I just can't do it  i mean, when i try to feather the clutch i go either too slow or too fast.... i know i should be running high 14's with the mods i have....


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

that didnt make much sense i dont think... i meant i took the box/tire/jack out, but left the light stuff in


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

CorNut said:


> *ive tried launching at 3 and feather... but i end up spinning the tires... i tried taking off at like 1500 and i bog down the engine  i can't quite get it right *


Stick with the 1200-1500 rpm launch and practice it, you'll get alot better results. Put that LSD and torque to work for you. Higher rpm lauches are too hard to control with the Spec (wheel hop and too much tire spin). All you want is a little chirp, which means your putting down full power without breaking the rubber loose completely. 1st gear is really short in the Spec and you have alot of torque so you don't have to go higher rpm's, all you have to do is practice clutch work. When the light goes green try quickly putting the pedal to the floor, but when the pedal hits the floor, the clutch should be about 80-90% engaged. Gas pedal goes down and clutch come up a split second behind it. Hope that makes sense. I'm not real good at explaining things.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Try 1800 drop and see how u do. Should help u to at least be more consistent over feathering. Depends on track like somebody else said, at my 1/4 track sometimes I still get to much spin dropping at that rpm, but I think its also because I hammer the gas so fast, so I have to adjust. At the 1/8 track where it has more bite I don't have that problem. 

But in the end the only way is to figure it out is to practice at your track w/ your car. Every track is different and each car is different.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

One recommendation is don't really pay attention to the lights. When the light turns green you don't have to go right then, the counter doesn't start counting until you actually start moving. I know when I first went I would get tense and I would focus more on trying to get a good R/T instead of focusing on my launch like I should. Get the launch right, then work on the R/T.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

CorNut said:


> *I ran a 15.04, I know I can do way better..... I always spin the wheels way too much ;( hopefully the download works for you, I know when i use my download accelerator program it works for me, but when it is off it doesn't work, all I get is a quicktime sign....
> 
> http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civicsi.mov
> 
> if it doesn't work and any of you know how I can fix it, please let me know  *


very nice run man.........I have to say, it takes a good driver to hook well and pull good times like that in a stock spec v......with all the torque available, its hard to control!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: My first 1/4 mile run in my SpecV*



chimmike said:


> *very nice run man.........I have to say, it takes a good driver to hook well and pull good times like that in a stock spec v......with all the torque available, its hard to control! *



Wait...his Spec is not stock


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: My first 1/4 mile run in my SpecV*



7SPEED said:


> *Wait...his Spec is not stock  *


sure it is. isn't my car stock?


I can't see whats under his hood as he can't see what's under mine


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *One recommendation is don't really pay attention to the lights. When the light turns green you don't have to go right then, the counter doesn't start counting until you actually start moving. I know when I first went I would get tense and I would focus more on trying to get a good R/T instead of focusing on my launch like I should. Get the launch right, then work on the R/T. *


That's good advice. But wouldn't it be better to practice it off the track so your ready when you get there? I knew a guy once who told me to practice, practice, practice your clutch work so that you can do it without thinking about it. It is nerve racking to pull up on the line for the first couple of times, but that goes away and you do better.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

but launching on the street is TOTALLY different than at the track


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *but launching on the street is TOTALLY different than at the track *


yeah, if I launch anywhere above 1200 on the street the tires spin wildly, but I launch at 3500 at the track


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *but launching on the street is TOTALLY different than at the track *


Yeah, but if you get the low rpm launch down you will never have to worry about too much spin. Get the point?  Trust me. Torque+LSD+Extremely short 1st gear=


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Not to mention extended clutch and tire life......


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Easy 2.2 and 2.1 60' times with specv's

2.7 is nasty. If you can get your 60' time down to a 2.2 you would be 14.7 easy. Well, according to everything drag racing teach about getting your launch/60's down... Every track is different. Some tracks you can launch at 2500rpms some you have to launch at 1200rpms. Depends on the track... Feather the clutch and never let off the gas...(powershifting) helps greatly.
Shift 1st gear at 6K and 2-4th switch at redline 6200rpms
Good luck


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *Yeah, but if you get the low rpm launch down you will never have to worry about too much spin. Get the point?  Trust me. Torque+LSD+Extremely short 1st gear= *


The higher you can get your rpms without spinning the tires the better... TRUST ME!!!


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

True, but if you go higher rpm, that means you have to feather the clutch more or the rubber will break loose. When you feather the clutch, you lose time. Grab and go, IMO, is the best policy. BTW MDMA, I checked out your car, nice. Wheels are the nicest I've seen.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no feathering out the clutch doesn't make you lose time, not pushing the tires as close to their limit as possible makes you lose time. If you just grab and go chances are you will bog, and that will hurt your time


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't bog with my method. It's a little tricky, but I find it easier than trying to hook up at higher rpm's. I've put up good numbers with it. Other guys put up good numbers with higher rpm launches. To each their own. Many different roads to the same place....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, it's all about how you do with your own method

experimentation and trial & error is the key


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

You don’t have to launch the light that fast. Just calm down on the launch slowly cross the line –this should allow for a 5mph start. Your time does not start when that light turns green... rather once you cross the line. Remember this next time; maybe you will improve that launch. 

Also if you are going to launch try launching at a lower RPM like 2000 or even lower and gradually build up the rpm as you gain traction of the click. In-turn, you are actually riding the clutch-feather as some say.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

u can see a couple of my launches here, they look decent... but I just didn't do as bad as the other guys  


http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civichb.mov.avi

http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-integra.mov.avi


this one here is a full race... my launch here was prolly my worst... u can hear the spin/wheel hop if u listen close enough..... not to mention my R/T was over 1 sec  


http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civicsi.mov.avi

be patient, they r around 2 MB each give or take a bit


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *Grab and go, IMO, is the best policy. BTW MDMA, I checked out your car, nice. Wheels are the nicest I've seen. *


Grab and go is very true and with practice (hell even I still need more) which everyone needs feathering the clutch happens in less then a second. You do crab fast...

Thanks bro, I haven't seen those wheels on anyone elses car when I bought them a year ago. Still haven't... Wheelmax.com is where I got them.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

scopedog said:


> *You don’t have to launch the light that fast. Just calm down on the launch slowly cross the line –this should allow for a 5mph start. Your time does not start when that light turns green... rather once you cross the line. Remember this next time; maybe you will improve that launch. *


WFT are you talking about? Slowly cross the line??? Do you drag race? You don't do anything slowly at the drag strip... YES, we all know that the time starts, only when your WHOLE tire crosses the line. With bigger tires you can leave earlier then normal too. If you had 16" wheel stock and then put 18's on you can leave at the second yellow not the third.

Don't have to launch the light that fast??? If you want to win you do... Now it doesn't mess with your ET but damn.
Launch slowly??? WRONG
5mph start??? WTF

PS
Cornut, you on the right track. [email protected] is good. Trap speed is a little slow. The funny thing is the better your 60' times the slower your trap speed will be. Normally!!! 
Guy's I go to the track with all the time are getting

60' 2.1
60' 2.2
60' 2.3

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

These times are common with the three of us... With your mods I pulled the same times, but better 60' times and trap speeds.
You can easily get into the 14's...
Good luck


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *
> 
> Don't have to launch the light that fast??? If you want to win you do... Now it doesn't mess with your ET but damn.
> Launch slowly??? WRONG
> ...


LOL.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL whatever dude. I dont know were you got "win" from im not talking about street racing. I was talking about improving your track time at a legal raceway.

You can wait like 3 seconds after the light. IT DOESNT MATTER.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

i understand what u r all saying, but I will try to get ready as soon as I get staged so I can do my launch right and on time so I don't lose to a civic  I have been practicing my launches at like every stop light(people look at me funny but hey, i gotta do it) and I also practice my shifting doing what somebody said about leaving it floored.... I have gotten better tho, I was at the street races on saturday(just to get Del Taco ofcourse and seen the cars is all) and there was an eclipse turbo running his mouth for no reason... and a car that looked a lot like mine raced him and spanked him from the get go.... the best one was an old dented up primer probe that raced an S2000, they took off and all u heard was waah psst, that probe was fast as hell  (these are all stories I heard from others tho ofcourse... I don't go to street races)


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

and also.... I think I can run in the 14's now, I don't get wheel hop nearly as bad anymore, plus whatever I do on the street, I figure when I go to the track I will do the same thing only add like 500 RPMs since the track should be stickier and what not... I ran the 1/4 that day numerous times..... my best time was 15.009 @ 92 mph.... every race finished @ 92 mph.... I mean, so close... all my goal was was to get into the 14's but I couldn't do it for the life of me. By the next time I go to a track tho I will have my MMs installed so I'll never know how much better I got... I have the ES MM inserts sitting next to me as we speak, i need to get my lazy us up to install them. no more wheel hop.... Did anybody listen to that last race I posted the link to?? U can actually hear how bad my wheel hop was and the camera was on the other side of the stands. lowering my car helped a little, hopefully MM inserts eliminate it


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *LOL whatever dude. *


Oh, come on now. You have to admit it was funny the way he said it. Have a sense of humor.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh i know i was having a bad day that day


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

scopedog said:


> *LOL whatever dude. I dont know were you got "win" from im not talking about street racing. I was talking about improving your track time at a legal raceway.
> 
> You can wait like 3 seconds after the light. IT DOESNT MATTER. *


I don't know about you, but "THE MAJORITY" of people are racing the guy next to them at the track. THAT is what it's all about. And the first to cross the finish line WINS. NOT the best time/ET. I guess we do it differently down here in FL. We go there to race legally and getting time slips is a bonus. R/T and your 60' times are the most important part of racing. R/T don't mean shit for your ET but who cares??? It's about beating the guy next to you. 



> _Originally posted by crack-head_*Just calm down on the launch slowly cross the line –this should allow for a 5mph start.*


This is the most retarded thing I've ever heard...Please, know-one listen to this man...! EVER:dumbass:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *I don't know about you, but "THE MAJORITY" of people are racing the guy next to them at the track. THAT is what it's all about. And the first to cross the finish line WINS. NOT the best time/ET. I guess we do it differently down here in FL. We go there to race legally and getting time slips is a bonus. R/T and your 60' times are the most important part of racing. R/T don't mean shit for your ET but who cares??? It's about beating the guy next to you.
> *


well in Texas, there are very few people we can actually compete against. Most of my runs are against 8-11 second cars, so it's pretty much pointless to try and win, you just go for the best ET you can.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

That sucks... I thought TX had a big import following? There are so many damn 4 and 6 bangers out there its not even funny. ET's are nice... but racing the guy next to you is what its all about.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Houston has a pretty big import crowd, but San Antonio is just full of old beaters and the occasional 10 second mustang.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> * Most of my runs are against 8-11 second cars *


That would suck. If that were the situation, I would have to agree with scopedog. If your running with your own class, I would agree with mdma.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> * If your running with your own class, I would agree with mdma. *


Yes, but launching slowly so you can have a 5mph rolling start is just plan wrong... Doesn't matter who you race, start fast and end fast... Slipping/Feathering the clutch takes less then a second. So, there should NEVER be a slow start.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

MDMA said:


> *Yes, but launching slowly so you can have a 5mph rolling start is just plan wrong... *


Not that part of it, there are no rolling starts at the track. I'm talking about hesitation when the light goes green. Get a perfect launch, not a "rolling start". If your up against a ten second Mustang, why not? You don't stand a chance. And yes, always start fast and end fast, just don't start at the same time as the Stang. You might look like a jackass, but if you could shave a little time off your run, well that's worth bragging about.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree with most of that but I like to race myself as well. I like getting into the .500's at the track. The more you go the more you want everything to be perfect.


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a 75 shot, aem cold air, and a cat-back and I run 1/8 in 9.89 with out spray and high 8s with


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

For a 75 shot that isn't that good... How is yours set up? Do you have a WOT switch, Window Switch, Activation switch? Or just an activation switch with push putton? Or just a WOT switch? Just wondering...


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

its a push botton. I guess i might lose hp couse my bottle is small and it shoots in the intake but, im fixin to sell this and get a smaller kit im scared lol


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

If you get a universal single fogger EFI wet-kit with Purge valve, bottle heater, pressure gauge, blow down pipe, activation, WOT, and window switches you'll be just as safe as any other mod.


----------

